# Cockatiel hiding ?



## naka (Sep 4, 2010)

hello,

Lately my 4 year old male 'tiel named Skan has been doing some funny odd behaviour when he's out of the cage.

my bed is close to the wall but there is a bit of space inbetween becuase my bedframe is bigger than the bed itself. so it creates this kind groove ? lol

I cant explain but when Skan is out he will go in this groove chewing the blanket and peek up at me or other bird once in awhile he seems to really enjoy being like that. I even seen him do it while walking around my room, he would go into corners and try push himself between my bed and the wall.

So I was thinking would it maybe be a good idea to get him one of those cockatiel huts? like this:  http://www.petanim.com/3156/Seher/

any reason why I should/shouldn't get him one?

also anyone know why he's doing this? 

just so you know he lives in a sort of largish cage with a younger female 'tiel 
(though they tolerate each other they will fight if they cross paths ;;;; )


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he is acting nesty and looking for a nest. do not get any tent or hut or box for him because he will get aggressive over it and will see it as a nest. he will even attack any intruder to his "nest" cockatiels do not use these huts either and with a female you could cause chronic egg laying. theyre not good for tiels.

you will want to put him on the long nights treatment to tone down these hormones as males get really nasty when theyre hormonal. cover his cage for 12-14 hours a night and these behaviours should stop.


----------



## naka (Sep 4, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> he is acting nesty and looking for a nest. do not get any tent or hut or box for him because he will get aggressive over it and will see it as a nest. he will even attack any intruder to his "nest" cockatiels do not use these huts either and with a female you could cause chronic egg laying. theyre not good for tiels.
> 
> you will want to put him on the long nights treatment to tone down these hormones as males get really nasty when theyre hormonal. cover his cage for 12-14 hours a night and these behaviours should stop.


Oh thank you! 
Good thing I asked here before going out and buying him uneccesary things;;;

I will take your advice and cover him longer each night ~

thanks again!


----------

